# Off Brand: KODAK PRINTOMATIC Instant Print Camera Captures the Moment



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

```
<em>Sleek new camera brings legendary Kodak style to the instant print camera game; prints beautiful, ready-to-share photos</em></p>
<p><strong>Rochester, NY and EDISON, NJ, Monday, September 11, 2017 —</strong></p>
<p>Today Eastman Kodak Company and its licensee C+A Global unveiled the KODAK PRINTOMATIC Camera, a brand-new instant print camera. The stylish new point-and-shoot camera instantly prints high-quality, full color photos right from the camera body, making it the ideal all-in-one solution for capturing and sharing beautiful, vibrant prints instantly.</p>
<p>The KODAK PRINTOMATIC Camera is the ultimate catalyst for a good time that can be shared instantly. Every day is a special occasion with the KODAK PRINTOMATIC Instant Print Camera – from graduations to family gatherings to relaxing getaways with loved ones. A perfect accessory for event planners, scrap-bookers, vacationers and partygoers, instant photography is the utilitarian-meets-fun solution for custom gifts and mementos. Wedding guests can snap candid photos of the ceremony and have them printed and framed before the reception starts. Creating custom scrapbooks is hassle-free when photos print immediately with adhesive backing ready to be added to the page. Events become more fun, weekend get-togethers are enriched, and moments that once were forgotten on a smartphone are cherished forever.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><em>“The KODAK PRINTOMATIC is a contemporary camera with a wonderful balance of digital and analog technology,”</em> says Steven Overman, President of Kodak’s Consumer and Film Division and Kodak Chief Marketing Officer. <em>“It’s an accessible device for anybody who wants to create a lasting memory in a tangible, colorful way.”</em></p>
<p><em>“We feel honored to partner with</em> <em>Kodak, a company that has established itself as a leader and storied brand in color technology used the world over,”</em> comments Chaim Pikarski, CEO of C+A Global<em>. “This release is another step for Kodak entering into the growing instant digital camera market. The KODAK PRINTOMATIC Camera is the first of the full product lineup to be launched in 2017 and continue into 2018. The KODAK PRINTOMATIC Camera brings back the nostalgia of capturing and sharing KODAK MOMENTS, putting the print in the palm of your hand, the moment it happens.</em>”</p>
<p>With a maximum resolution 10-megapixel camera and no computer connection or even Wi-Fi needed, the KODAK PRINTOMATIC Camera produces 2×3” photo prints with no ink cartridges, toner or film necessary. Photo prints are durable, water- and tear-resistant with an adhesive back. Fun, fast and easy to use, the compact and fashionable KODAK PRINTOMATIC Device fits right in your back pocket and is perfect for sharing vibrant, smudge-free photos with friends and family, anywhere, anytime. Keeping up with all the fun, the camera can even shoot a new photo while still printing the previous shot, so you’ll never miss a special moment.</p>
<p><strong>KODAK PRINTOMATIC Instant Print Camera Highlights and Benefits:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Maximum resolution of 10-megapixel camera</li>
<li>Built-in flash</li>
<li>Built-in lithium ion battery</li>
<li>Two picture modes: vibrant color, black & white</li>
<li>Low battery indicator</li>
<li>Printer status indicator</li>
<li>MicroSD™ card indicator</li>
<li>MicroSD™ card slot</li>
<li>Slots for neck strap</li>
<li>Comes in grey or yellow</li>
</ul>
<p>The KODAK PRINTOMATIC Instant Print Camera will be available in late September for $69.99 USD at major retailers and online including Amazon. The camera comes with a USB cable, a Quick Start Guide, a 10-pack of KODAK ZINK Photo Paper and a memory card. KODAK ZINK Photo Paper comes in 20 and 50 packs, and is sold separately.</p>
<p>More information is available at <a href="http://www.kodak.com/go/printomatic">www.kodak.com/go/printomatic</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2017)

As always, the devil is in what they don't tell you in the specifications and PR. We have hundreds of Polaroid Color prints of our family from the 1960, and 1970's that are pretty much just blank sheets, the images have faded away. The B&W polaroids are still fine. 

At least, the camera apparently saves the digital images.

This part made me smile

" Wedding guests can snap candid photos of the ceremony and have them printed and framed before the reception starts."

I've never thought of framing a 2 X 3 inch image, but I suppose that a person could get one of the frames intended to display many smaller snapshots, stick them in place, and hope they don't fade out in 6 months.

Does it use flash cubes


----------

